# aquarium racks



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

It's not finished yet, I plan on having 8 tanks total in less I decide to go with 2 20 long on the second shelf but I wanted to get part of it up so I can get some fish in there. I'm quite happy with I didn't want 2x4 so I can change it around. I have maybe $15 in it.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Pretty cool never thought using cinder blocks, just make sure to watch for bowing on the next shelf since you wont have a center support.


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm going with thicker boards for my second shelf, makes me a little nervous but I based it off a picture I saw on the net where a lady had like 10 tanks set up on this type of set up.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

The thicker boards should help. Good idea hope that it works out for you.


----------



## kaxt (Nov 10, 2010)

My LFS is set up like this. But I think he uses 2x4s under the tanks- one in the front and one in the back. I think he runs four 10g tanks between each set of cinder blocks so you should be fine with three.

His setup hasn't changed in over 30 years so he must be happy with it.


----------



## Tiw (Sep 14, 2011)

*Cinder Block Stands*

I have seriously considered using cinder blocks with two by fours myself. Not the prettiest setup but from what I have read and been told, that if done right it is extremely sturdy.


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

I really don't mind the looks to me a 2x4 built rack doesn't look any better. I went with block because if I want to change the size tanks I'm running I can just remove the water and move everything around. This is where I got the idea she's running crazy amounts of tanks I'm just not sure exactly how she did it. Updated Fishroom AGAIN


----------



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

You could also get cement paint and paint them black just an idea  Looks good


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

Santaclaws said:


> You could also get cement paint and paint them black just an idea  Looks good



That's an idea, never thought about it. Thanks.


----------



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

k19smith said:


> That's an idea, never thought about it. Thanks.


Your Welcome:-D


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

k19smith said:


> ... I'm just not sure exactly how she did it.



their upper shelves are sitting on wooden frames. it also appears the boards are turned up, which is stronger then laid flat ( easier to snap )


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

just saw the link..... jeeze taking care of that would be a full time job, can't image the water changes. Heck with something that massive you skip the heaters in the tanks and just keep the room temperature at 78.


----------



## n2fish (Sep 18, 2011)

k19smith said:


> Updated Fishroom AGAIN


:shock:


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah I'm in love with her set up. I'm actually gonna tear my racks apart hopefully tomorrow because I bought a 55 and 30g I'm gonna redo a few things and add 2x4's. I'll post pics when I get it finished.


----------



## mickmac247 (Oct 27, 2006)

probably uses a python for the ater changes so might not be to ad afterall


----------



## cableguy69846 (Apr 19, 2011)

Not a bad idea. I have been thinking about something like this for a while. I need to cat proof mine though.

That lady's fish room is crazy. In some of the pics it looks like she used 4x4's in some of them. Just a thought.

Looks good so far man. Looking forward to the upgrades.


----------

